# Have Trouble Code Not Sure what needs to be done



## woodstock (Mar 16, 2005)

I took my Maxima into Autozone for them to pull my codes. They got P0732 A/T 2ND Signal or 2nd gear ratio. I know this has to do with the tranmission, but the car does not have much a a problem at all driving. The guy at Autozone said to take it to a transmission shop and have them do a band adjustment. Not sure if this will fix the problem, or willing to spend money on something that may not fix my problem. The car only seems sluggish in the lower mphs and when it is colder it does not run as well. THe Maxima is a 96 and has about 30,000 miles on it. any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------

